

AOL launches Reader, an alternative to Google Reader - a_rahmanshah
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/24/4458132/aol-reader-simple-fast-rss-reader-app

======
tekahs
Rss import (opml) doesn't work, and add a single rss feed doesn't work either.

Maybe, I'll wait two or three weeks and try it again. For now, I'm using
TheOldReader and Feedly at the same time, waiting to make my opinion.

